# Soured milk mattress.



## kellid

I'm smelling sour milk on the mattess. Don't know if it's spit up, puke, or leaky boob. All are embarassing to admit, I don't use a "pad" under us. I guess I should. Anyway, questions........

How do you get a sour smell out of your mattress?

What do you all do to prevent this? Just never researched any products.

x-posted in Life with Babe.


----------



## aja-belly

we have a huge felted wool blanket under our sheets. it adds a waterproof layer without getting too hot.

sorry your mattress is smelly. i hope someone has advise for getting rid of the smell.


----------



## kellid

great idea. where do you get one of those? did you felt it yourself? doesn't sound to cheap







.


----------



## Peppamint

eek, I dunno about getting the smell after the fact.

We had a waterproof mattress pad (anout $45), but found out that with time and washing they don't stay waterproof so we picked up a $7 vinyl mattress cover at Walmart. Not natural or anything but it does the trick and it was cheap.

If I ever learn to sew, I'd like to felt some blankets and add elastic to make them like a fitted sheet. I can't stand anything that might move around under the sheet.


----------



## krisw

my bed right now consists of the following layers:

floor
mattress
mattress pad
fitted sheet
large fleece throw
lap pad
baby

Basically, anything that gets wet is washable! I prefer not having to wash the mattress pad on a regular basis, but I like knowing it's there to catch the big messes or when the baby migrates before spitting up etc.

As far as dealing with it now... perhaps one of the products designed to get pet smells out of furniture?

Good luck!


----------



## bauchtanz

Both borax or baking soda can get the smell out of anything.

I would sprinkle it on the mattress and leave it for a few days - then vacume it up and re apply. I have done this on my carpet for baby barf (wool carpet that can't be cleaned)


----------



## wombatclay

It's not a really great (ie: natural) solution, but it the baking soda doesn't work then try the FeBreeze for allergies. Not the regular febreeze or the anti-microbial febreeze, but the one designed for people with allergies (during the winter DH needs to use this and similar products to keep his allergies under control).

Anyway, it took the smell of cat pee out of the guest bedroom futon after everything else failed...so it might work on sour milk too!

But try a baking soda and lemon juice paste first! (make the paste, rub it in, let it dry, brush off, repeat as needed)


----------



## Yooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellid* 
great idea. where do you get one of those? did you felt it yourself? doesn't sound to cheap







.

We do this too and I just found an old wool army blanket at Vinny's. It was like $2. People get rid of them because they are itchy. But after a good cleaning, they make great mattress pads. They keep us cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter. I also just like having natural fibers nearest us.


----------



## delicious

i would try some bac out on the mattress. the downside is it smells like limes. but its an enzyme cleaner and gets odors out of stuff.

we use a wool blanket i washed on hot and threw in the dryer under our sheets. i don't have to wash it any time i gets something on it...it's wool so liquids hover over it instead of absorbing.


----------



## anarchamama

I third the woll blanket, also great for bed wetting......If it was my matress I would flip it


----------



## Birth Junky

We bought a used memory foam mattress during my pregnancy, and really wanted to make sure it stayed safe from wetness during co-sleeping. We bought a multi-layer waterproof mattress pad from Bed, Bath & Beyond and put that on under our sheets; then we also have a co-sleeping pad that both baby and I sleep on. So far we have been lucky; no leaks (either diaper or breast) have penetrated below the co-sleeping pad . . . we are hoping it stays that way, but at least the mattress pad is down there just in case!







:


----------



## aja-belly

the wool blanket we have was a "pendleton wool" blanket in a gift set from our pacific northwest family members.







we never used it and i was going to get rid of it, but then i decided this would be a much better fate for it.

i don't know what people are thinking giving me wool. i'll felt anything. i'd felt a sheep if he hung around our house too long.


----------



## Maggi315

We;ve had that problem, never fully recovered and we ended up getting a new mattress. But now after 1 year of nursing, and other baby fluids, I feel like it smells and makes me smell too!

We steam clean ours and use Natures Miracle, which is actually for pet stains and odors. It's enzymes that supposedly eat away and take the smell out naturally. We buy it at Petsmart.

Also, we try to remember to keep a plastic protector underneath the baby and I. The problem with that, is it makes me very hot and sticky even with a sheet over it, so I often move it.

Good luck! There's nothing like the smell of sour milk in the morning!


----------



## ladyslipper

If the smell does not come out with baking soda or the above mentioned techniques, can you flip the mattress? I use a padded mattress sheet under regular sheet, then a waterproof crib mattress sheet under the regular sheet but above padded mattress sheet. I was given a lot of fleece blankets for gifts, so I place a fleece blanket under my baby and under my upper body. This way seems to absorb small leaks from baby and me, and easy to wash. At one point, I was having to wash all the layers I described above, but now I just throw the little fleece blanket in the wash with baby clothes. Sorry so long.


----------



## ecoteat

I like the wool blanket idea, too, and I have the perfect one that I never thought of using like this before. It's an old army/nave blanket that's been washed a bunch of times over the years that is pretty felted by now (but still soft). And it probably cost very little in the first place. Maybe if you were looking to use wool you could find one at an army/navy store and run it through the wash a few times.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY

LKove the wool blanket idea, we have 2 mattress pads we alternate
I clean "leaks" right away with dish liquid.
Not a natural thing but a bleach or oxy clean solution would probably kill the mildew like smell, I would think febreeze would only cover it up not eliminate iy


----------



## friendtoall

I am a big time leaker and DS a big time slobberer, so we deal with the stinky mattress regularly. I have had great success with BioKleen's Bac Out. I wipe the mattress with a wet cloth, then squirt some bac out on it, rub it in a bit, then wipe off as much as I can with a towel, and put the ceiling fan on until it is dry. It even gets the stains out!


----------



## Mama Poot

You can use a little baking soda or borax and a damp cloth and try to scrub it out. I wouldn't try to use any carpet or other cloth surface cleaners like Woolite because of the chemicals.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY

I remember my mom sunning mattresses/pillows when bro's were small... maybe clean it one sunny am...then leave it out all day


----------



## mommaC

If the baking soda does not work, use white vinegar!! The smell will dissipate and it removes urine,puke etc. smells!!!


----------



## Julius Regalado

*Loving my BlueWave*

In addition to the issue with sour milk on bedding, and my wife's nursing pillows I have all sorts of items made with down or synthetic fabric that retain smells even after washing. I also have my running shoes, cycling helmets, and a wetsuit that have similar issues. I use a BlueWave cleaner which works really fast (One Cycle is 5 minutes) and with very little set up. Just put the items in, and the odor and funk are destroyed. Problem solved. Loving my BlueWave. Check them out at ivycreativelabs.com


----------



## PitBullMom

Cheap vodka gets a TON of smells out, just spray and allow to air dry. But if there is a source to the smell - like milk residue - it won't work.

Simple Solution or Nature's Miracle are both enzyme cleaners that are for pets, again, just spray and air dry. Enzyme cleaners will break down the source of the smell.


----------

